# Another slice of the 2nd Amendment



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

So now it begins. Confiscation. No due process necessary.

https://www.libertynation.com/2a-under-fire-in-ca-santa-clara-co-gets-a-gun-confiscation-team/

I do not see Santa Clara Country as a hot bed of murders with fire arms. The people in charge are just doing what they like . The evil are preying upon the weak.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We like to take comfort by thinking we have a constitutions that magically protects our rights. That even if it stumbles now and then in the end it all works out . We don't . We have currently 9 people that by a vote of at least 5 of the 9 tell us what that peace of paper means no madder how far off it is. One justice can change the clear meaning of a word to what ever they want it to and that becomes law. our congress can pass laws and without effort those 5 of the 9 can over ride it, change to to mean anything they want.
We are at a point when the 5 of 9 decide to take the guns they are gone.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Love to see what's left of that van after a drive through VA.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We like to take comfort by thinking we have a constitutions that magically protects our rights. That even if it stumbles now and then in the end it all works out . We don't . We have currently 9 people that by a vote of at least 5 of the 9 tell us what that peace of paper means no madder how far off it is. One justice can change the clear meaning of a word to what ever they want it to and that becomes law. our congress can pass laws and without effort those 5 of the 9 can over ride it, change to to mean anything they want.
> We are at a point when the 5 of 9 decide to take the guns they are gone.


From my cold dead hands.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Love to see what's left of that van after a drive through VA.


WILL be able to see THROUGH that van after trespassing on the grounds of Slippy Lodge...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We like to take comfort by thinking we have a constitutions that magically protects our rights. That even if it stumbles now and then in the end it all works out . We don't . We have currently 9 people that by a vote of at least 5 of the 9 tell us what that peace of paper means no madder how far off it is. One justice can change the clear meaning of a word to what ever they want it to and that becomes law. our congress can pass laws and without effort those 5 of the 9 can over ride it, change to to mean anything they want.
> We are at a point when the 5 of 9 decide to take the guns they are gone.


Problem is, until it reaches the 9 who decide, You might be dead and your children old.

Those POS that violate their oath of office, should be removed, when they violate. Omar comes to mind, send her,
back to Somalia, destitute of any thing she stole from America. Her crooked Jihadi family/husband/father too.

The swamp is infested with them, we have "scanctuary" mayors/senators/reps/councilors. They ALL took an oath to the US Constitution, they broke it, and broke federal laws.

THEY ARE FEDERAL FELONS!!! Get the US Marshalls out and cuff/stuff, all of them. Give them a day in court, and as Federal Felons never get a government job again, loose/pay back any pensions, seize assets.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Problem is, until it reaches the 9 who decide, You might be dead and your children old.
> 
> Those POS that violate their oath of office, should be removed, when they violate. Omar comes to mind, send her,
> back to Somalia, destitute of any thing she stole from America. Her crooked Jihadi family/husband/father too.
> ...


 All sounds good but until we do something about the education system that teach and indoctrinates the future judges, long term we lose.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would like to see the idiots that volunteer to drive that truck before they are shot full of holes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rstanek said:


> From my cold dead hands.....


 That would not be a problem for them when the time comes. Liberals in government have no problem killing those that don't go with the program.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> That would not be a problem for them when the time comes. Liberals in government have no problem killing those that don't go with the program.


I would like to think that I could take a few of them with me, that would make it a little easier for you all.....I've lived a good life, I haven't any problem making a sacrifice for my children and grandchildren.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rstanek said:


> I would like to think that I could take a few of them with me, that would make it a little easier for you all.....I've lived a good life, I haven't any problem making a sacrifice for my children and grandchildren.....


 Pray I never have to. if forced to defend what is important to me. It will be a mess.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> That would not be a problem for them when the time comes. Liberals in government have no problem killing those that don't go with the program.


Read one time where a fellow said he hoped to be killed with his own rifle, . . . beaten to death with an empty gun, . . . in a pile of warm brass.

If ya gotta go, . . . there are worse ways.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Turn in all ammo first, express air delivery!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The evil are preying upon the weak.


That's what a gun is for. To keep the evil from preying on the weak.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> That's what a gun is for. To keep the evil from preying on the weak.


The tree of liberty is thirsty.


----------

